# Atomic Black and Tan Turtle ****



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

IT's Fun for the whole family!!!!!! 















The cigar is a 5 Vegas A Atomic and the turtle is from the Texas Turtle Pimp...It works flawlessly.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Nice B&T there. I've gotta get me a turtle someday


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Pretty cool animal, isn't it?


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Really nice...I use a spoon to pour my Black & Tans, and I can't get 'em to look that sharp and separated. 
Oh well, they end up in the same place anyways...


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

nice...just nice. I actually stared at those pics for a while :dr. 5 vegas "A" and black & tan...does it get any better? Does texas turtle pimp have a website? guess i'll search for it


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

link to the turtle http://brutul.com/


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow, I've never seen nor heard of the "Turtle" before. That's a pretty neat gadget. Any idea where a guy could purchase one?


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

That's beautiful man...


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

vince321 said:


> Wow, I've never seen nor heard of the "Turtle" before. That's a pretty neat gadget. Any idea where a guy could purchase one?


psst...check the post above yours


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

That's a really cool looking bar tool!

I thought a black and tan was made with a pale ale or a bitter (hence the "tan" part)?

The term originally referred to a regiment of British soldiers recruited to serve in Ireland after the First World War. They had a reputation for being quite brutal and have been accused of many attrocities against the Irish in the years 1919-21. There are some bars where you might want to think twice before you order one.

*Come Out ye Black & Tans! *

I was born on a Dublin street
Where the loyal drums did beat
And those bloody English feet
They walked all over us!
But every single night
When me Da would come home tight,
He'd invite the neighbours out
With this chorus:

Come out ye Black & Tans!
Come out and fight me like a man.
Show your wife how you won medals
Down in Flanders.
Tell her how the IRA
Made you run like hell away
From the green and lovely lanes
Of Killeshandra!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I love that song, as well as the WolfeTones!

What you have in that first picture is a Half & Half. A black and tan is made with Irish Stout and an English pale. The old saying goes, pour them in and see which one always rises to the top!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I have to give props to The Texas Turtle Pimp...AKA Warhorse/Stacey. He sent me the Turtle in a trade. Everyone needs one..you got to have one..go and get one.:al


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

How do you like that 5 Vegas? I ordered a bunch of fivers of 'em back in April, had one, and was unimpressed. Worth revisiting?


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice pick and pour, I've got a Pam 4000 going right now and one Bass left in the fridge that's go'n down. :al


----------



## grinch (Sep 30, 2006)

Just ordered mine! Cool tool.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

A timely post!

I had four Guinness and Harps at an Irish pub here in town as the capper to a work Halloween party tonight. I dressed up as an undefined Cohiba. Pictures later...

I have no pride....


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

That is awesome!!!! I always screw mine up!!!


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: Atomic Black and Tan Turtle *****

Bump...because it has been too damn long without a B&T in this forum! Turtle works great, btw.
Cheers!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Atomic Black and Tan Turtle *****



Puro_Angler said:


> Bump...because it has been too damn long without a B&T in this forum! Turtle works great, btw.
> Cheers!


SWEET!!! I haven't used mine in awhile... :ss


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Atomic Black and Tan Turtle *****

It's been a while since I had a real black and tan. I get the pre-bottled ones from Yuengling and Saranac every now and then, but they're not the same without the visual effect.


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Atomic Black and Tan Turtle *****

I just use my gansta bent spoon, it works great!


----------

